# Roamio Kickstart



## bmgoodman (Dec 20, 2000)

Has anybody figured out the sequence for entering Kickstart codes on the Roamio Pro yet?

I don't need the codes yet, but my front panel power light quit working in less than 2 weeks and I'm trying to figure out if it could be a problem in the future.

Anyone have any constructive comments, please?


----------



## Thom (Jun 5, 2000)

You have to put your Roamio remote into IR mode before you can enter kickstart codes during bootup.

There is no change to the kickstart codes themselves.


----------



## bmgoodman (Dec 20, 2000)

I was looking for the sequence of lights to indicate it's time to let up on the "pause" button and enter the code. IIRC, it is slightly different from Series 3 OLED to Series 3 HD to Premiere, so I thought it might also work a bit differently on the Roamios.


----------



## Thom (Jun 5, 2000)

For Roamio, watch for the yellow circle on the left side.

When you see the yellow circle start to flash, press and release the pause button.

The green circle will go out, and the yellow circle will stop flashing and remain on for a few seconds. Enter your kickstart code now. If you don't enter a kickstart code, the yellow circle will go out, the green circle will come on, and normal boot will continue.

Left will exit the kickstart menu. Clear will cancel the running test.


----------



## leiff (Aug 24, 2005)

What is kickstart?


----------



## uw69 (Jan 25, 2001)

leiff said:


> What is kickstart?


TiVo diagnostics


----------



## dglion (Dec 9, 2012)

uw69 said:


> TiVo diagnostics


Here's a good site for more info - http://www.weaknees.com/tivo-kickstart-codes.php


----------



## unitron (Apr 28, 2006)

leiff said:


> What is kickstart?


Not to be snarky, but in addition to the excellent answers you've received so far allow me add "it's a good way to get in trouble if you don't know what you're doing".

In other words, if you're like me and tend to "take things apart to see how they would have worked", then you should resist the urge to try out the Kick Start feature just to see what it's like or what it does.


----------

